# installing floor register boot ?



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

It inserts from the bottom up, and then is screwed fast to the sides.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok thanx.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Bring the metal up through the floor and then bend it over instead of it being bent over under the floor. If the metal is not long enough buy another boot with a longer throat.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep bring it to flush with finish floor screw or nail through sides...tip...make sure sides are good and straight or putting in register with be a ...ben sr


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx guys


----------

